

Ask HN: Is there a safe /dev/null for e-mail addresses? - WCityMike

I hope this isn't a question out of place here.  If so, my apologies in advance.<p>Is there an equivalent of /dev/null for e-mail addresses -- an address where, when you send it there, you can be assured that it goes into nothingness?<p>An additional (and perhaps essential) criteria would be it not being an address where a third party could redirect the "/dev/null"-iness of it into a normal, saving e-mail address.<p>This would not be on a mail server I would have any control or configuration over; in fact, I'd be using the address from Gmail.<p>I did recently purchase a domain name, so perhaps could do something along those lines, but I'm afraid I must admit to slight n00bishness when it comes to what one can do with mail redirection and URL redirection.<p>If it doesn't or can't exist, fair enough -- but thought I would inquire and I figured if it did exist, it'd be known by someone on here.<p>Thanks!
======
patio11
anything@example.{com,org,net} will _probably_ work for your purpose, if you
just want an email where you can send stuff to without annoying a real person.

You should not assume that something sent to one of them would be non-
recoverable. (That is a poor assumption for email in general, due to how SMTP
works. Basically, everybody "between" sender and recipient gets to see
everything, and "between" can be a very, very scary place. You get no
guarantees as to the policies of the people who compromise "between.")

------
sixtofour
<http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2606> provides a number of test/example TLDs
and second level domain names.

I just sent email from gmail to devnull@example.com, without an immediate
bounce.

I don't know if this is considered rude or benign, nor whether it satisfies
your need. I also don't know what happens to anything sent there: storage,
logs, etc.

~~~
sixtofour
Followup: I received the following error on 7/25.

    
    
        This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification
        
        THIS IS A WARNING MESSAGE ONLY.
        
        YOU DO NOT NEED TO RESEND YOUR MESSAGE.
        
        Delivery to the following recipient has been delayed:
        
             devnull@example.com
        
        Message will be retried for 2 more day(s)
        
        Technical details of temporary failure: 
        The recipient server did not accept our requests to connect. Learn more at http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=7720 
        [example.com (1): Connection timed out]

------
WCityMike
Thank you -- I appreciate both your answers!

